# Asian Vine Snake as pets? Do they really only eat lizards?



## Tarantuloid (May 8, 2013)

So I found this breeder in my area that had a very unusual snake species I haven't seen being sold yet, Asian Vine snakes. I understand there's a few things to consider such as their mild venom, arboreal lifestyle, and the fact that they apparently will only eat lizards and frogs, is this true though?

I've heard kinda half and half on it, some have said they have been seen being able to eat rodents, but most care sheets state they will ONLY eat anoles. Appearently this is an extremely difficult snake to care for, which is kind of a shame because  I think they look awesome, but I also want to make sure I'll have access to their food source if they do not eat rodents. Anyone have experience with this species?


----------



## Rhodin (May 9, 2013)

Tarantuloid said:


> So I found this breeder in my area that had a very unusual snake species I haven't seen being sold yet, Asian Vine snakes. I understand there's a few things to consider such as their mild venom, arboreal lifestyle, and the fact that they apparently will only eat lizards and frogs, is this true though?
> 
> I've heard kinda half and half on it, some have said they have been seen being able to eat rodents, but most care sheets state they will ONLY eat anoles. Appearently this is an extremely difficult snake to care for, which is kind of a shame because  I think they look awesome, but I also want to make sure I'll have access to their food source if they do not eat rodents. Anyone have experience with this species?


I've heard that many different wild caught snakes will only eat specific prey items(be it anoles,gerbils,etc) and are quite hard to care for but once they are bred the CB animals do much better. I'm no snake expert but perhaps this is the case with this snake? Regardless, ask the breeder I'm sure he'll be more than willing to tell you about their eating habits/care needs if it means possibly making a sale.


----------



## Tarantuloid (May 9, 2013)

Rhodin said:


> I've heard that many different wild caught snakes will only eat specific prey items(be it anoles,gerbils,etc) and are quite hard to care for but once they are bred the CB animals do much better. I'm no snake expert but perhaps this is the case with this snake? Regardless, ask the breeder I'm sure he'll be more than willing to tell you about their eating habits/care needs if it means possibly making a sale.


I hope this particular one he has isn't wild caught. The weird thing is people have said these snakes are actually pretty intelligent as far as snakes go.


----------



## Niffarious (May 9, 2013)

I've kept them long term, and even got babies from a female once (live birth, got to watch the whole thing). I never, ever got any to eat rodents.

The babies would only eat fish...


Very cool species. I am doubting the specimen in question is CB.


----------



## Tarantuloid (May 9, 2013)

Niffarious said:


> I've kept them long term, and even got babies from a female once (live birth, got to watch the whole thing). I never, ever got any to eat rodents.
> 
> The babies would only eat fish...
> 
> ...


Thats what I was afraid of, as there isn't anywhere here that sells feeder lizards. I can buy them online I guess, but I'd feel much better if I had access to them at a local pet store.


----------

